
Misogyny - kilian
http://mattgemmell.com/2012/04/20/misogyny/
======
kilian
This is a long article but well worth the read, providing a good background,
the authors opinion on the current situation and well reasoned proposals on
remedying it.

I posted this because it provides a reasoning and even an answer to a feeling
that I kept having reading discussions and opinions on the discussions going
on about equality and that's this: I feel that I treat people equally and on
merit, and because of that it irks me when people tell me I should do more or
even positively discriminate.

But the point is not how I behave or how I feel, the point is that the current
reality is that our industry (and larger, our societies) has an equality issue
and the sooner we fix that the better it will be for everyone. Only then will
treating people equally be of any value.

